# xXxmy rooxXx



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Ok well we had a thread on coke cans and I posted romeos piccies, but found more so thought id post them.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

one more.........


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

You're totally, madly, insanely in love with him, huh? :love3:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> You're totally, madly, insanely in love with him, huh? :love3:


lol ow no are you fed up? :wink:


----------



## Brandy (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh, my gosh! He's SOOOO cute!


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

HOW ADORABLE! Sooooooooooooo cute


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awwww stef he is so cute and tiny :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol thanks everyone, thanks clare- the vet thinks hes big!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Awww he is super adorable


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow, that so way, way CUTE! I'd luv to give kisses to that little one. :wink:


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

roo is soooooo cuuute


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> > You're totally, madly, insanely in love with him, huh? :love3:
> ...


You're NOT insanely in love with him??????????? How on earth could I be fed up with Roo???? Are you nuts??????? Is that enough question marks?????


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > Rachael Polachek said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

He is so darn cute!! How much does he weigh Stef because he does look small. :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

He is gorgeous , he looks tiny. soooooo very cute


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

what a little doll!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > Rachael Polachek said:
> ...


lol of course I love him, hes made me insane!!!  :lol: Hes turned me nuts- I blame the chi!!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

[quote="Kari
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

He is so darn cute!! How much does he weigh Stef because he does look small. :wave:[/quote]

Im so unsure- we had a terrible time at the clinic and she stuck him on the scales for 2 seconds grabbed him off and said hes 1 kilo (2.2lbs) and that was at 8 weeks.She didnt evan check the metric.There was no way he could weigh that much yet- his dad was 2lbs and bigger. He weighs nothing like a bag of sugar. But I just dont know- I think ill buy my own scales and check 3 times like someone mentioned you always weigh 3 times to make sure. But whatever he weighs- I LOVE HIM SOOOOO MUCH!  :lol:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

He is adorable!!!!!! I love him!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Stef, Lily wants to be Roo's pup pal so I told her I'd ask if you're going to put him on dogster.com. Then even the non-chi world will be able to appreciate your little man. It's really fun setting up a page. :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Stef, Lily wants to be Roo's pup pal so I told her I'd ask if you're going to put him on dogster.com. Then even the non-chi world will be able to appreciate your little man. It's really fun setting up a page. :wave:


omg Roo would be honoured!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :blob7: 
we will make one tonight just so we can put Lily as our friend! OMG THATS FANTASTIC!!! Thanks so much. We was asked to be dogsters pals before we evan had a dogster page!!!!!!  :lol: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

he is soo gorgous stef 

QUESTION- how do you people manage to keep them stil next to a can?
mine are mad they run all over he place especially when ruby and jake are together like a wrestling comp ! lol


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Beautiful..beautiful baby boy..!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks Nabi! :wave: 

Vicki- in all photos he looks up- a peice of chicken floats above him!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> You're totally, madly, insanely in love with him, huh? :love3:


well i am too , you know :wink: 

kisses nat


----------

